# 2nd Annual Little Pole Classic!!



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

This weekend!!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

You better check the regs. on the Spinners


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

And why would that be Ed??


----------

